# VOIP programm that i call, than it sends me a sms with my ip

## SarahS93

Is there a VOIP Programm that i can call with my mobilephone if it see my number, than it sends me a sms with my IP?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SarahS93,

Tell us the problem you want to solve, not you perceived solution.

----------

## charles17

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Is there a VOIP Programm that i can call with my mobilephone if it see my number, than it sends me a sms with my IP?

 

For VoIP you should simply dial the SIP-URI which ideally equals the email address.

----------

## SarahS93

i will call my home telephon number, and after xx seconds there take a programm on my computer the phone call.

at this point i will have a menu that i can control by pressing 1 for command1.sh that will execute on my computer, 2 for command2.sh ....

what for a programm do i need for this?

----------

## baaann

Asterisk should be able to do that

http://www.asterisk.org/community

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SarahS93,

The hard bit is arranging for your PC to answer the phone.

Real baseband modems and suitable software can do that.  

Asterisk is an entire telephone exchange in software.but you still need to provide a way to connect the phone line to your PC.

If your home phone is VoIP it gets much easier as the interface to the telephone system is carried out by your VoIP provider.

----------

